
Fresh take on PDA, I would buy it. Would you? - nlolks
https://www.engadget.com/2018/01/09/former-psion-designers-return-with-a-fresh-take-on-the-pda/
======
ajcrabtree
All based on whether the size of the keyboard is sufficient.

